# 07 brute jetting problem



## bull (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got a brute I had to build the motor and went with 11.5 wisco pistons and a hmf swamp xl and i cant seem to get it jetted right no power and popping from idle to top


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

read this thread and see if u can pin point it a lil better http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7923&highlight=jetting


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

how old is the fuel ? that can do weird things if their is water in the fuel just from an experance that i had


----------



## bull (Mar 27, 2011)

all fresh fuel


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine is messing up right now but I pulled the carbs apart and found a pin hole in the diaphragm on the rear Carb so I'm pretty sure its my problem. Check out urs to at least cancel that possibility


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> read this thread and see if u can pin point it a lil better http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7923&highlight=jetting


^^^^^^ :bigok:


----------

